# New Massey Ferguson 1840



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone running the new 1840? I'm thinking on trading the 348 in on one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a 1839....it is a very nice machine. They have made some refinements in the 1840 like the pickup flow... lengthened bale chamber, increased twine storage from 6 to10 spools, and added a blower fan for the knotters. I am happy with the way mine performs...it would be nice to have a knotter fan which I intend to add this winter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been playing with this one in between showers. It is not mine but I have been eager to see it work. It will keep up with my 5070 in good conditions but it doesn't like damp hay or clumps, or maybe its the operator. After the second unplugging and stuffer shear bolt I slowed down and it worked nicely. As I expected it seems to be a little more consistent with bale length and I had 0 broken corner twines on 80 bundles . The knotter fans do an excellent job of keeping that area clean. Huge twine box with a strut to hold em open and they look cool the way they are designed The design works nicely with the bandit in the field as bundles are w little less in the way next time around. Should hold true for accumulators also. Very nice to turn left or right and pick any row and go. I buy into the less leaf loss argument with them . I don't like the looks of the cut edge on the string side of the bale at all. I think they make average hay look ugly. Another pet peeve is the wheels. How many 6 bolt implement wheels do you have around the place? Probably lots and you have some spares. This top of the line baler comes with beautiful big flotation tires on 5 bolt rims. WTH. Not happy with the preservative tank location but that isn't the balers fault.

All in all a nice baler. If I lived in a dryer climate I would buy one for my application. As long as my address stays the same I think I will stay with the NH.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I try not to bale damp hay so it seldom is a problem...just the occasional green clump on a treeline maybe, but I am not trying to bale 35K bales either.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, that 35k thing doesn't look like such a great plan at the moment.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Yeah, that 35k thing doesn't look like such a great plan at the moment.


 I can't imagine how hard it would be to get that many bales done in a timely fashion before the hay becomes over ripe.....I can't even get 5k done before it gets over ripe....my hat comes off to you. On an average day how many bales are you able to get baled?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

It's dad (84!) and I(46) full time with help from F.I.L. (73) on afternoons we bale. 1500 is acceptable and 2200 is exceptional. I have enough wagons/trailers so we don't unload anything until we are done baleing, just get it under roof. That includes1st 2nd some 3rd and maybe5k straw. Variety selection, elevation, take some baleage early, spray some grass with herbacide in May and don't fertilize1st cut that we take late help to stretch things out. A lot gets made too late but old hay has a home.2 year's ago it worked perfectly, last year not so much.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I average 2500 a day per baler. We bought the bale bandit bc it's impossible to get 1baler up much less 2 with help around here anymore. One of our fields puts out 10000 sq a month. Between our own fields and custom baling I have just over 2500 acres. Hay season is far from fun anymore,


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

To have such a window for baling each day, wow. With 2 balers running I think we could get to a 2500 bale day in perfect conditions.


----------

